# 1939 Schwinn Packard DX. Rare find, good deal?



## Wayne Adam (May 16, 2012)

I just bought this 1939 Schwinn Packard today from a real estate guy who auctions off estates. He said he is only onto coins & stamps,
and does not know or care about old bikes. This was found in the basement of an elderly woman. It is 100% original and complete.
 It has rust and petina, but the original paint, decals & even the horn button and badge are intacted.
  Now, did I get a good deal?, I paid $300.00 for it.
 According to my research, 1939 & 1940 were the only two years that the DX tank had this different wing pattern, and only '39 had the fluted gooseneck.
  Anyway, please give me your opinion.
                                                               Thanks..............Wayne


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2012)

A vert good deal!


----------



## jackomeano (May 16, 2012)

Sweet .


 Thats very nice , lets see your pictures after rebuild. You are going to fix it up?


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2012)

Wayne-
At this stage of the game, I think ANY complete prewar bike with all the juicy parts in very good original condition for $300. is a good deal. I won't venture a guess at it's value since I'm no expert, but I'd still think it would be a good deal at better than twice the price. And just think, you'll never have to say to yourself "Why the HELL didn't I buy that bike?"


----------



## richtrix (May 16, 2012)

How can you have over 300 post and not know you got a good deal? You're just bragging on your new find....and I can't blame you!  Awesome score!


----------



## jn316 (May 16, 2012)

*'40 or later Schwinn frame*

Hi, great looking bike, everything is there.
The '39 had a straight downtube, one year only with ears at back of frame for dropstand.
beautiful bike.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 17, 2012)

*Thanks everyone...1940, not 1939*

Thanks to everyone for the positive comments. I have also established that it is indeed a 1940, not a '39...........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2012)

*Wow...nice find*

That's what I'm talking about.
Wayne you manage to find the nice ones.
No idea on the values of these but, would imagine that these would hit the $500 mark with ease on FeeBay. A little rust but, that's what gives it character.

Hope you have room for all these backyard finds. If not send me the extras and I'll build a bigger shed....lol

Nice deal my friend.


----------

